
Alzheimer's gene neutralised in human brain cells for the first time - jv22222
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2018/04/09/alzheimers-gene-neutralised-human-brain-cells-first-time/
======
jv22222
"The experiment is particularly significant because it took place in human
cells."

